# My puppy has white paws!



## Edusandoval (Aug 18, 2015)

My puppy has white paws and white chest I heard that he's a 100% a German shepherds but I want to make sure if he's mixed or pured only out of curiosity. He's name is Zeus. And 10 weeks old in the picture. 12 weeks now


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

A lot of GSD puppies have white on their chests and white toes. Most of it disappears as they get older. My dog Carly had white toes on her front feet when she was a puppy, but by the time she was about 4 months old, it had gone. 

My other GSD had a large splash of white on her chest, and while it didn't go away completely, it wasn't very noticeable as an adult. 

Both these dogs were show dogs.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Edusandoval said:


> My puppy has white paws and white chest I heard that he's a 100% a German shepherds but I want to make sure if he's mixed or pured only out of curiosity. He's name is Zeus. And 10 weeks old in the picture. 12 weeks now


Mine had white on paw and chest too, even a white toe nail. All turned tan by 4-5 mos and the toe nail turned black like the rest. 

Take lots of photos It's fun to place them in a sit in the same place in your yard and take a pic every month - you will see the rapid changes in color and size.


----------

